# Christmas plans?



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

What/where are y'all doing/going for Christmas?
We're going to our oldest son's and to church Sunday then on to Tulsa to our youngest son's on Monday. My baby granddaughters think Christmas is Monday . We'll watch them open gifts and then back to to life as usual.
Safe travels to you all and Merry Christmas!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm more or less staying home.I plan on making a ham Christmas eve(butter beans to follow shortly after,YUM!!!) and a rib roast for Christmas dinner.I haven't made any plans w/ my offspring,they usually spend holidays w/ the ex's family and/or in-laws so I will probably see them before/after Christmas.I'm going to wrap presents this weekend-wish me luck!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think we need to see pics of the wrapping process. It could be entertaining for those of us not hitting the roads.

I never gave a second thought to hitting the road whenever the mood struck me. Not so much any more. We have no plans, at this point not even for dinner. But I always change my mind at the last moment and do something special.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah,you would have seen me cussing and throwing the tape-it stuck to everything but the wrapping paper.I did the kids 1st,they are young enough not to notice.I'm still waiting for a few things to be delivered,so I'm not done yet and Dale needs to come up w/ something for his parents.My son and his wife came over last night and I gave them their presents already.Still no plans for the holidays except for dinner and if I cook,they will come.I just don't know who they are yet but they will come.As long as I don't have to go anywhere....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Before I left MI my sis had Christmas at her house. (there's a whole long story behind this sister) At the time I lived about 30 miles away on Lake St Clair. 

Heavy snow started while I was there and I decided it was time to hit the road before it got to where I couldn't get home. Let's say she was not happy, accused me of looking for an excuse to leave. A foot later and she still held a grudge about me doing the smart thing. 

Good reason not to leave the house. If some pita is going to get all kinds of put out over a safety issue might as well give them a ton of dynamite by not being there at all.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yikes, I'm sorry about that! I would far rather know my family and friends are safe. We can all gather later!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Let's just say she has issues, Patty. No one from the family has spoken to her in about 20 years. That's how bad it got and how stressful it was to have her around.


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

My three year old helps me wrap the presents, very interesting outcome.. Isabella is very excited about Christmas this year, counting the days, our street had all their Xmas lights displayed this year closed off the street and put on a BBQ and drink stall. Hundreds of people milling around children playing Xmas songs even the dogs enjoyed it. Merry Christmas to you all. Having the whole family over for Xmas eve dinner. 18 of us. As it's hot here we have prawns(shrimps) and smoked salmon and salads. I have three daughters all married with children of their own. I get your story about sisters I have one of those too. We don't talk since our mother passed 8 years ago. Good cheers for the New Year.
Valentine


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Valentine said:


> My three year old helps me wrap the presents, very interesting outcome.. Isabella is very excited about Christmas this year, counting the days, our street had all their Xmas lights displayed this year closed off the street and put on a BBQ and drink stall. Hundreds of people milling around children playing Xmas songs even the dogs enjoyed it. Merry Christmas to you all. Having the whole family over for Xmas eve dinner. 18 of us. As it's hot here we have prawns(shrimps) and smoked salmon and salads. I have three daughters all married with children of their own. I get your story about sisters I have one of those too. We don't talk since our mother passed 8 years ago. Good cheers for the New Year.
> Valentine


Do you think the 3 year old will run around telling the others about the gifts she helped wrap? Like what's inside them?

I wonder if I can get a ticket to your place for Christmas. It sounds wonderful.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea. Me too, Valentine. It sounds like nice Christmas spirit. 
I try very hard not to wrap gifts. Just bags. In 50 years, I never got any better wrapping.
We are going to my sister's Christmas Eve for dinner. It should be fun. I got her the perfect gift. A roll of toilet paper with Hillary's face on every piece.


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

Haha she promised not to tell. She wraps presents better than I do. I hate wrapping presents , but I love receiving elaborately decorated ones. 
All welcome for Xmas
Cheers
Valentine


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Yea. Me too, Valentine. It sounds like nice Christmas spirit.
> I try very hard not to wrap gifts. Just bags. In 50 years, I never got any better wrapping.
> We are going to my sister's Christmas Eve for dinner. It should be fun. I got her the perfect gift. A roll of toilet paper with Hillary's face on every piece.


5 minutes later,I'm still laughing.Good one,Sem!!!


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> What/where are y'all doing/going for Christmas?
> We're going to our oldest son's and to church Sunday then on to Tulsa to our youngest son's on Monday. My baby granddaughters think Christmas is Monday . We'll watch them open gifts and then back to to life as usual.
> Safe travels to you all and Merry Christmas!


We're spending the night at my inlaws Xmas eve and then spending Xmas day with them. Should be a blast.

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My plans. I got a party at the stable tomorrow with horse people. I bagged horse munchies for a few horses that get gifts. I will wrap the few little gifts I have hear. I think Christmas is for kids. I made a big deal of it for years. My daughter believed in Santa til she was 9. One morning she actually woke up in one of those fancy canopy beds (she sleeps well). 

Now , the kid lives 1200 miles away. The grandkids text 24/7. I'll bet they text with one hand and open gifts with the other.
So I will just enjoy my friends, be nice to my husband, and drink. Well maybe a glass of wine.

You know, after living for 30 years on LI, I was never in the city for New Years eve. Gosh I wish I could do it now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've never been one for big crowds. I can not imagine myself in NY for New Years with all of those crowds. It was bad enough for me when we went to NASCAR races and all of those people. Almost claustrophobic. 

I wonder if that half bottle of wine I have in my fridge is still good?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Most likely still good. I went to the party. Lots of ladies there and a few husbands. Everyone had gifts but not me. I only knew 4 people there. But I'm glad I went. I met on woman there like me who's never going to give up her e-cigarette. It's not anything like a cigarette.


----------

